# Changing Plugs on a 99 - 5.4 V8



## MickiRig1 (Dec 5, 2003)

Any trick to getting the plugs out on a 99 Ford 5.4?
I had a mechanic tell me I am screwed if the truck has not had the plugs changed yet at 64K. He said they freeze in the head ! If this is a common problem? I am not above soaking them for a week with PB Blaster. Or getting them red hot a few times with the torch.


----------



## Milwaukee (Dec 28, 2007)

i don't believe. Is mechanic from Dealer or at shop? well we can is wait for member post update on his replace spark plugs http://www.plowsite.com/showthread.php?t=65869

Keep in mind my 79 F150 with 4.9L and spark plug alway hardest to remove. If it have 10,000 miles but it tight so hard that it like it rust to it. I just tight like you tight oil plug on oil pan.

But this sound fake I ask my Dad when he get home from Ford. He work in engine lab and he already work on 5.4L and V10 but now he work 6.4L and secret diesel engine he won't tell me what diesel is but he say it will be better than 6.0L. Hope it true.


----------



## fire (Mar 22, 2008)

I hade my truck done about 70,000 miles and the mechanic frend do it 
he told my it was a pain but they came out and went in good.


----------



## Milwaukee (Dec 28, 2007)

well you better replace that soon so it be easy remove
poster told me.

http://www.ford-trucks.com/forums/showpost.php?p=6636945&postcount=2


----------



## powerjoke (Nov 13, 2004)

Milwaukee;602577 said:


> But this sound fake I ask my Dad when he get home from Ford. He work in engine lab and he already work on 5.4L and V10 but now he work 6.4L and secret diesel engine he won't tell me what diesel is but he say it will be better than 6.0L. Hope it true.


so how about it Mill.......did youre dad get home yet? we are all on pins and needles wanting to know if Mickirig should buy a new truck or relplace his spark plugs 

now le'me get this right,.......youre dad design's engines  give me a break!.................and besides, who cares if he does anyway the only good motor they ever had was the 7.3 and that was a navistar,........oh wait youre uncle designed that one huh?

Micki:it sounds to me like you know what youre doing, if you rip the threads out you'll have to heli-coil them so take youre time, but i have'nt herd of problem's such as this,

i wonder if you aught to anti-seize the new ones?

PJ


----------



## brad96z28 (Aug 21, 2005)

I do them all the time never had a problem yet. nock nock nock on wood


----------



## Milwaukee (Dec 28, 2007)

My Dad not design this he is test this engine.

Let me tell you that 5.4L can reach 1,000,000 miles so let me see proof that chevy can do on new one not old one 350 engine.

So he don't need new truck. it would last 1,000,000 if he keep body from rust http://www.millionmilevan.com/

I talk to my Dad he say they use different head in engine lab that why it spit spark plug that they didn't test.

They say 5.4L is good but he told me everyone who buy that and not follow their instruction like oil. He say 5w20 is good for this why it get good fuel economy plus cam in head do not have bearing so thick oil will destroy it.

And he say they don't use any oil filter they use motorcraft oil filter in lab.


----------



## DKG (Feb 3, 2008)

I just had my 2006 V-10 plugs changed at 70,000km. My mechanic says they are tough to get out. The plugs from Ford are 2 piece and the top part will come unscrewed leaving the bottom part still in the head. SNAP-ON now has a tool to make it easier.


----------



## hydro_37 (Sep 10, 2006)

And he say they don't use any oil filter they use motorcraft oil filter in lab

MIL...do you even read what you post????  they don't use and oil filters but they use motorcrap in lab....what the hell does that mean?


I guess if you spend enough time searching for any answer on the internet you will find something to back what you think up

or just ask your brother/uncle/sister/dad what the answer is...they are all experts.

Definately use antiseeze on the new plugs.....change the boots when you are doing the plugs. The boots get old and will crack with age.


----------



## Milwaukee (Dec 28, 2007)

Hydro_37

I am try hold my patient.

I grow up with lot ford stuff. I have see worst like my young uncle who have 97 F150 on 2 engines which is worst 4.2L lucky he got dealer replaced for free it have 97,000 miles but next time it have 180,000 miles then it broke again and he replaced with new 05 F150.


I am try say clear i don't find info but most they tell me like my teacher and everyone what they have problem. 

For oil filter. They use motorcraft oil filter and 5w20 oil in lab that it. I ask my Dad why not test different brand oil filter he say no because Ford don't want pay those aftermarket oil filter.

Biggest problem many people think motorcraft junk but now their engine is broke due aftermarket oil filter but some people lucky it still run with aftermarket oil filter.


----------



## hydro_37 (Sep 10, 2006)

Milwaukee;603490 said:


> Hydro_37
> 
> I am try hold my patient.
> 
> ...


So....who is your patient? FORD or the motorcraft filters? 
Motorcraft is NOT the best filter on the market. And Ford will not deny warranty work based on what filter is use. They use many factors on deciding warranty issues.
I called my Ford dealer and asked..........


----------



## Milwaukee (Dec 28, 2007)

Hydro_37

ok you are get offf topic now.


----------



## ABES (Jun 10, 2007)

Mil please dont jack another thread talking about motorcraft oil filters we just dont care.


----------



## Milwaukee (Dec 28, 2007)

Ok if everyone don't keep stir about stupid oil filter.


----------



## trucksareford42 (Oct 17, 2007)

micki when you do your plugs put a size smaller deep socket over it and tap the extension with a hammer. and i emphasize tap it should loosen the corrosion on the threads. they should come out fine. but be very careful when putting new ones back in. You dont want to over tighten and strip the threads.


----------



## f250man (Jan 28, 2005)

Mick back on the subject. I did my plugs on my 99 5.4l at 100,000 miles in my driveway and they cam right out. Also did them at 150,00 when I did the head gaskets and I also use motorcraft oil filters and fram oil filters and my engine still had the hatch marks in the cylinder walls at 150,000 miles. So just change the oil and use what ever filter you please and the engine will last for a long time to come.


----------



## SnoFarmer (Oct 15, 2004)

Milwaukee;603614 said:


> []Ok if everyone don't keep stir about stupid oil filter.]


Remove the color white and revel the hidden text in his last post.

"For oil filter. They use motorcraft oil filter and 5w20 oil in lab that it. I ask my Dad why not test different brand oil filter he say no because Ford don't want pay those aftermarket oil filter."

Why do you think they only use motorcraft oil and oil filters in the lab?

You stirred the pot hidden text....

Maybe it has to do with a simple principle.
Ff you sell the vehicles with motorcraft filters then you test them with motorcrap filters.
plus I think form has a vested interest in motorcrap but I might be wrong


----------



## hydro_37 (Sep 10, 2006)

Sorry for getting off topic in previous posts mick.
make sure to blow out the plug holes really well before removing the plugs first.
use of anti-seeze is recommended by many.


----------



## MickiRig1 (Dec 5, 2003)

Yes I do know what I am doing when it comes to wrenching. 
If I don't know the answer I find it in a book or online.
The 5.4's 2000 and up use 20w oil. I have never used Motorcraft filters and never will.
The guy that told me the plugs stick in the heads is an ( older guy ) shop owner / mechanic. He said it like I just bought swamp land in Bagdad outside the green zone ! 
" Oh you would not have bought it if you knew it was not tuned up yet"
It has the coil over spark plugs in it. No wires or coil packs. I am going to soak the thread areas with PB Blaster for a few days before I do the surgery. Don't want to break a new toy before I drive it 1,000 miles.


----------



## 93redneck150 (Sep 26, 2005)

The earlier 5.4's 97-mid 02 have about half the amount of thread in them as the later ones so you just have to be careful when tightening the plugs. I've done a dozen or so of these and never had a problem. The only thing i would say is to definetly use Motorcraft plugs when you change them because belive it or not if you use a micrometer and measure the motorcraft plug compared to an after market plug the diameter of the aftermarket plug is actually slightly smaller than the oem plug and could cause the striping or blowout.... I did my 02 f-250 at 147,000 miles and had no problems they all came out fine....

Dave


----------



## exmark1 (Nov 30, 2005)

ABES;603608 said:


> Mil please dont jack another thread talking about motorcraft oil filters we just dont care.


I was thinking the same thing!


----------



## MickiRig1 (Dec 5, 2003)

Fram or someone else probably make the filters anyway.


----------

